# Graphics card at 2.5k



## izzikio_rage (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey everyone 

need some help with buying a dirt cheap graphics card. My budget is upto 2.5k and I aim to game on it by pulling all games down to their lowest settings  

My PC config is a bit old 
Intel dual core 2.3Ghz
Motherboard with onboard intel graphics (PCI 16x is there)
2gb RAM 


any suggestions.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2012)

better look for a 2nd hand card.

the only card you will get is a gt610/gt210 or a hd5450 (all 3 suck, but CAN provide barely playable frame rates. better than my 8400gt at least, lol)


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Get AMD Radeon HD6450 or HD5450. If you can bargain well, you may get the 2GB version also.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> you may get the 2GB version also.



2GB ? for 6450 ?
Whats the use ?


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 27, 2012)

For Rs 3000(approx),Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 would be a good choice-it will allow you to run most of the currently available games,at the lowest possible settings of course.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 27, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> 2GB ? for 6450 ?
> Whats the use ?



OP can store his *that* collection there. no one will know. not even OP himself.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> For Rs 3000(approx),Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 would be a good choice-it will allow you to run most of the currently available games,at the lowest possible settings of course.



not a good choice - GT610 is just a re branded GT520 which sells for much lower - only if Op can extend his budget by 1k he can a get a HD5570 which is a lot better option.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> no one will know. not even OP himself.



Lol xD


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 27, 2012)

Get hd 6450 1gb ddr3. .it will satisfy ur needs..my frnd has it..


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> 2GB ? for 6450 ?
> Whats the use ?



No use. But at least he would get something more id he bargain.  actually OP extent your budget a a bit. Else buying a Graphics Card is meaningless.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

A card which is lot better than HD6450 for gaming.
Link for reference ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT240 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
should be lot cheaper offline


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 27, 2012)

I got a friend HD5450 1GB DDR20  for Rs 2100 this Saturday. Friend was on extremely tight budget.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 27, 2012)

I also wanted to suggest gt240 but ddr5 version. . .it will cost you like 3.3k but it is pure vfm!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks people ...will check out the reviews for all of these. Let me start haggling offline for this stuff


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I got a friend HD5450 1GB DDR20  for Rs 2100 this Saturday. Friend was on extremely tight budget.



you should have get this :
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Bodhisatwa said:


> I also wanted to suggest gt240 but ddr5 version. . .it will cost you like 3.3k but it is pure vfm!



only if available


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> you should have get this :
> HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Seems like a good card. Saw the video of 5450's benchmarks on youtube. Runs pretty much all the games but on low settings. Will find out the prices today


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> you should have get this :
> HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> only if available



I asked him to purchase online but he was insisting on buying from a local shop


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2012)

no hard feelings - we all have friends like this 



izzikio_rage said:


> Seems like a good card. Saw the video of 5450's benchmarks on youtube. Runs pretty much all the games but on low settings. Will find out the prices today



not for you - better get this


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2012)

Got the 5450 .... pretty good so far, just installed Most Wanted 2012 and it runs it at the lowest settings. Will try a few more games and let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2012)

why did not you get the HD6450 ?? anyway, you have made the purchase so nothing can be done about this now and Congrats on the purchase of the new gpu.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2012)

For 2.5k you could have atleast bought HD 6450 1GB DDR3 or GT-520 1GB DDR3 instead. 

Anyways congrats for you purchase. 
Let us know what all games you can play and how much FPS you get.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh well congrats. I guess it was a great day for the shopkeeper.

Enjoy your new GPU.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 8, 2012)

Congo mate!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 11, 2012)

Got the card for Rs. 2000, the HD6450 was around Rs 2600 .... wasn't willing to spend that much. 

Installed NFS most wanted (2012) playing it at the lowest settings, installed burnout paradise playing it at the highest settings . Next in line is the two Batman games.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

that extra 600 bucks should give you some great performance, anyway enjoy your games.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 11, 2012)

+1 to topgear


----------

